# Mononucleosis



## outskirts (Feb 4, 2012)

I recently caught mono, this shit is really kicking my ass. I was surprised though
when I called a friend in Kentucky and found out she caught it too. What, is this
shit running rampant across the country right now?! I know the flu is going around
right now, fuck that's the last thing that I need, the flu along with mono.
Lets face it, germs call the shots on this planet!
Anybody else out there sick with this shit?


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 4, 2012)

**


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 4, 2012)

drink a few tbsp of coconut oil with some tea or whatever a day. cured.


----------



## foxx (Feb 5, 2012)

i had mono two years ago and was sick on and off for a year after that because my immune system was trashed. shit sucked so bad :I


----------



## Agni Riniari (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never had Mono.

I hope to God I never get it.

- Agni


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 5, 2012)

Try and eat something with coconut oil if you take it. If you aren't used to coconut oil it can give you bad cramps and diarrhea. 
I've heard of a few cases of mono here in Texas.


----------



## outskirts (Feb 5, 2012)

Hollywood has a great recipe posted in "Post Punk Kitchen" for Coconut chicken soup. I'm sure glad I found that recipe before
I got sick, that stuff is great when you first get hit with mono. Of coarse I left out the lemon juice and red pepper, my throat
was far to sore for that. I made it with the Thanksgiving turkey carcass that I had stuffed in the freezer, far better than packaged
stock. I threw in mashed up roasted sweet potatoes, peas and fresh garlic.

Oatmeal was my other food that I could manage to get down. My throat was so covered in ulcers that is was painful to swallow.
For some reason oatmeal is always soothing on a sore throat for me. When your throat is so bad that it even hurts to swallow
water, take and boil up a big batch of oatmeal with LOTS of extra water. When the oatmeal is done pour off the water into
another pot to cool, bottle(big soda bottle works good) and keep in the fridge. Drink as needed, I'm telling you this stuff has
saved me from dehydration on a few occasions. Oh and save the oatmeal that you boiled, you can eat it obviously.

The first week and a half of the symptoms were brutal for me, just a few days into it I broke down and went to the hospital were
they tested me for both step and mono. Turns out my liver and spleen are inflamed on account of this shit, and will be for
some time. The first week and a half was constant severe headaches, a fever of 101, the worst cold chills of my life,swollen glands,
mucus the consistency of slug slime and a mouth and throat covered with ulcers. Now all of that, except the inflamed liver &
spleen has disappeared and I just constantly feel exhausted. The doctors told me not to lift anything more than 10 Lbs for a
few more weeks so that I don't risk rupturing my spleen.

I'm going crazy being cooped up but at least I'm finally starting my zine in my down time.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 5, 2012)

Apparentlly coconut oil is the miracle cure... I had no idea; wish I had when I caught that shit like, 10 years ago. I was laid up alllll summer long, and it SUCKED! :\ I wonder if Emergen-C/orange juice/Vitamin C pills would be of assistance as well; as that stuff can do wonders for your immune system. Rescue Remedy (I'm blanking on whether on not that's its actual name).... but that stuff is equally amazing. Best of luck, man!


----------



## outskirts (Mar 28, 2012)

I was feeling a lot better there for the past two weeks, but now I think the damn mono is kicking my ass again.
I probably should not have gone back to drinking so soon... I'm exhausted and feel like crap again.


----------

